# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Ne JAMAIS DONNER POUR HERISSONS

## angel

Sujet : herisson




Aliments dangereux pour Herissons

Ne jamais donner à votre hérisson : *Le hérisson n'étant pas un rongeur, il ne peut ouvrir les écales avec ses dents : évitez les graines de tournesol en écales et salées  les graines pour rongeur les graines pour oiseaux etc.Enfin,  evitez les graines non adaptés pour herissons 
de la viande et des oeufs crus 
des arachides et des noix entières, qui risquent de demeurer prises dans l'arrière-gorge 
des croustilles, du chocolat, du maïs écalté ou tout autre aliment à saveur artificielle, qui sont toxiques pour votre hérisson 
des restes de la table 
du lait 
Ne jamais offrir d'aliments congelés ou sortant du réfrigérateur : la nourriture tempérée s'assimile mieux.*La nourrriture de base 

Pour préserver la santé de ses dents et de ses gencives, votre animal a besoin de croquer des aliments secs. 

Sa nourriture doit contenir beaucoup de protéines et de fibres. Elle doit aussi être réduite en gras. nutri*****, pu******** pr****** et ro*al canin (recette légère) pour chats offrent un produit de qualité. Vous pouvez choisir une nourriture qui contient jusqu'à 475 kcal par tasse (250 ml) pour un jeune hérisson en croissance. Adulte, il ne faut pas dépasser 325 kcal par tasse.

Jusqu'à ce jour, les marques de nourriture pour chats les mieux adaptées aux besoins des hérissons sont : 
pu******** pr****** pour chattons, pour le jeune hérison 
First Choice régime amaigrissant pour chats 
ro*al Canin pour chats Indoor Light 37 (peut avoir une autre appellation) : 285 kcal par tasse (250 ml), idéal pour le hérisson adulte 
Il existe aussi des marques de nourriture spécialisés pour les hérissons, mais elles sont plus chères et pas toutes supérieures à la nourriture pour chats. Lisez bien l'étiquette nutritionnelle. Si vous optez pour la nourriture pour hérisson, ADVANCE Nutrition diet est un très bon choix.

Plusieurs cas d'allergies ont été observés avec la nourriture pour furets. Elle ne devrait pas être donnée aux hérissons. 

Les aliments recommandés 

Tous les aliments donnés à votre hérisson doivent l'être en petite quantité et, surtout, coupés en petits morceaux pour éviter l'obstruction. La nourriture de base énumérée plus haut sera toujours privilégiée. 


1- Herbage 
Votre copain devrait avoir à sa portée au moins une fois par semaine, une poignée de foin Timothy qui contient des fibres hautement digestibles. Achetez-le en sac. Vous en trouverez facilement en animalerie ou chez certains vétérinaires 

3-  Les pots de bébé sont une bonne source de calcium et de vitamines, à condition de ne contenir ni lait ni sucre. Seul le lait maternel est bien digéré par le hérisson.
Aucun aliment frais ne doit demeurer plus de trois heures à l'air libre : au-delà de cette durée, les bactéries commencent à proliférer et peuvent causer des problèmes de santé.












 Projet

----------


## mushroom

D'où viennent ces recommandations?
J'ai l'impression de lire des recommandations pour des animaux détenus en captivité, or le hérisson est un animal sauvage et sauf en cas de problème de santé il n'y a aucune raison de le nourrir et de faire attention aux portions, il a ce qu'il lui faut dans la nature.

J'ai des hérissons qui viennent dans mon jardin, ils mangent un peu de la nourriture des chats mais ils se baladent dans tous les environs pour chercher leur nourriture, c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux pour eux et c'est plus varié.

----------


## pliskaline

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Ma famille de hérisson vit aussi dans mon jardin et se débrouille toute seule avec les vers de terre et les serpents comme nourriture..

----------


## Columba

Ces recommandations sont sûrement pour ceux qui détiennent chez eux des hérissons africains, ils font partis des Nacs.

----------


## Lounias

Je pense que ça peut servir aussi aux personnes qui nourrissent les hérissons de dehors. 

Par exemple mes parents avaient l'habitude de donner du lait aux hérissons dans le jardin, jusqu'à se que je leur dise que se n'était pas bon pour eux.

----------


## Dany06

Bonjour

Qu'est ce que c'est que ces recommandations !

Si elles concernent les hérissons européens, animaux protégés, ce post n'a pas de raison d'être
En plus certaines informations sont  fausses

En ce qui concernent les hérissons africains, il ne faut pas oublier tout de même que le hérisson algérien (atelerix algirius) est tout aussi protégé que le hérisson européen et *interdit* en France
Seul, le hérisson à ventre blanc (Atelerix albiventris) ne fait l'objet d'aucune législation chez nous

En tout état de cause, je trouve que ce post est une véritable incitation à détenir illégalement des espèces protégées

----------


## lunacaramel

Je ne suis pas d'accord j'ai récupéré deux hérissons petit juste avant l'hiver, ils ont donc passé l'hiver chez moi et j'ai eu du mal a trouver des info pour les nourrir donc ça peut toujours aider.

----------


## angel

Les herissons sont canivores en dehors! mangent sauterelles, araignées etc.

Pour les herissons vivant interieur dans l'a ppartement,faut respecter ces infos puisqu'il n' y a pas des insectes etc..

Un herisson est décédé suite une erreur de la nourriture non adapté ,c'est les graines pour rongeur.C'est fatal!

Les h erissons peuvent manger les croquettes et les pâtes pour chats. C'est une bonne chose sans risque et preserver une bonne santé.En plus,ils les adorent enormement comme gourmandise,c'est son preferée.
Va demander les infos des veterinaires,ils vous le diront.

----------


## angel

Les hérissons ne sont pas adpatés de rester enfermer dans la  maison sans jardin  ce ne sont pas son genre et ils souffrent. En plus,c'est inerdit.
Toujours demander aux vetos avant de les nourrir.







> Je ne suis pas d'accord j'ai récupéré deux hérissons petit juste avant l'hiver, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ils ont donc passé l'hiver chez moi et j'ai eu du mal a trouver des info pour les nourrir donc ça peut toujours aider.

----------


## lunacaramel

> Les hérissons ne sont pas adpatés de rester enfermer dans la  maison sans jardin  ce ne sont pas son genre et ils souffrent. En plus,c'est inerdit.
> Toujours demander aux vetos avant de les nourrir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas interdit de garder deux jeunes hérissons qui sont trop jeunes pour hiberner chez toi ou encore un hérisson le temps de le soigner et ensuite de les relâcher, c'est interdit d'en avoir en captivité. C'est ce que fait le sanctuaire des hérissons.
De plus les véto par exemple un dimanche sont difficilement  joignable et certain ni connaisse rien, le mieux est le sanctuaire des hérissons
http://forumnews.homeip.net/herisson...herissons.html
Pour le premier que j'ai trouvé je n'avais pas réussie a les joindre, donc cette liste .m'aurait bien été utile.

Pour les animaux sauvages c'est la détention en captivité qui est interdite et non pour les soins et ensuite de le relâcher, si tu trouve un animal blessé tu ne va quand même pas le laisser mourir.

----------


## ingrid-euh

ça me rappelle la fois où je cherchais désespérément des infos pour sauver une portée de loirs.

à part avoir le droit à la leçon de morale, je n'ai eu aucune info sur comment les sauver dans l'urgence !

on a fait ce que l'on a pû avec nos données sur les portées de ratons.

ils n'ont pas survécu.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

La procédure normale pour ce genre de cas, c'est de contacter une assoc spécialisée dans la faune sauvage, et en parrallèle  aller voir un véto d'urgence, qui *à l'obligation de prendre soin gratuitement des animaux sauvages blessés qu'on lui apporte* . Dans le cas du hérisson, il le déparasitera, soignera ses blessures si il en a, et surtout, vous donnera des indications nutritionnelles (dans le cas du hérisson européen, une nourriture pour petit carnivore, idéalement à base d'insectes, ou basé sur les valeurs nutrtionnelles d'un régime d'insectes) et à partir de quel moment vous pourrez le relâcher dans la nature.

Je laisse le sujet ouvert mais seulement si il y a apport d'informations viables et surtout des précisions sur l'encadrement légal des hérissons communs.

Les personnes qui lisent le forum sont parfois très jeunes (ca peut aller jusqu'à 11 ans) et ne savent pas/comprennent pas forcément que garder un hérisson sauvage c'est interdit, et pourrait mal interpréter ce sujet.

----------


## Dany06

Merci Khaine pour ton intervention
Je surveillais le sujet au cas où il déraperait

En tant que responsable sud-est du Sanctuaire des Hérissons, je vais fournir quelques explications concernant le hérisson européen

Avant toute chose, il faut *TOUJOURS* garder à lesprit que notre petit hérisson est un *animal sauvage* et non pas un animal de compagnie
En tant que tel, il doit vivre libre !

*Si vous trouvez un hérisson en difficulté*, la première chose à faire est de le rentrer. Puis vous linstallerez délicatement dans un grand carton et vous lenvelopperez dans de la laine polaire ou à lintérieur dun vieux sweet ou dun jogging, à lexclusion de tout autre tissu.
Ne pas hésiter à lui mettre une bouillotte en plus pour le réchauffer : la chaleur représente pratiquement 50% du sauvetage de lanimal

Eventuellement proposez-lui à boire - de leau uniquement - et à manger : pâtée ou croquettes pour chat ou petit chien

Ensuite, le mieux est de téléphoner immédiatement au Sanctuaire aux numéros durgence valables 365 jours par an, de 8h à 21h : 
-	06 09 37 66 12 de 8h à 21h
-	06 75 40 99 44 de 9h à 17h30
-	03 22 09 21 03 de 17h30 à 21h

Si lanimal est blessé, vous paraît malade ou mal en point, amenez-le sans tarder chez un vétérinaire
Au besoin, le Sanctuaire des hérissons tient une liste de vétérinaires susceptibles de soigner ces animaux pratiquement dans chaque département.

*Sil sagit dun bébé ou dun tout petit* : commencez tout de suite par le mettre au chaud contre une bouillotte. Cest primordial !
Eventuellement proposez-lui uniquement du lait pour chaton

*JAMAIS DE LAIT DE VACHE* : le lactose est mortel pour les hérissons
Appelez durgence le Sanctuaire qui vous guidera pour la conduite à tenir

Surtout, nimprovisez pas 
Ne lui mettez aucun produit et ne lui donnez aucun médicament sans lavis dun spécialiste. Vous risqueriez de le tuer au lieu de le sauver

Je suis à votre disposition pour tous renseignements complémentaires

----------


## fancyblue

> Ce n'est pas interdit de garder deux jeunes hérissons qui sont trop jeunes pour hiberner chez toi ou encore un hérisson le temps de le soigner et ensuite de les relâcher, c'est interdit d'en avoir en captivité. C'est ce que fait le sanctuaire des hérissons.


c'est bel et bien INTERDIT, la détention même d'une journée est INTERDITE ! ! 
le sanctuaire ainsi que les centres de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage,  disposent de personnes qualifiées et formées pour s'en occuper et d'une autorisation de détention et de soins

----------


## kelpie

Ce qui serait bien c' est que les hommes n' écrasent pas les picpics
Ne pas leur donner la mort

----------


## lunacaramel

> Envoyé par lunacaramel
> 
> Ce n'est pas interdit de garder deux jeunes hérissons qui sont trop jeunes pour hiberner chez toi ou encore un hérisson le temps de le soigner et ensuite de les relâcher, c'est interdit d'en avoir en captivité. C'est ce que fait le sanctuaire des hérissons.
> 
> 
> c'est bel et bien INTERDIT, la détention même d'une journée est INTERDITE ! ! 
> le sanctuaire ainsi que les centres de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage,  disposent de personnes qualifiées et formées pour s'en occuper et d'une autorisation de détention et de soins


Appel le sanctuaire, explique leur que tu as trouvé un jeune hérisson et après on en reparle.
J'ai eu deux fois le cas et a chaque fois ils m'ont demandé de le garder pour l'hiver et de le relâcher au printemps car trop petit, il y en a même un que j'ai nourrie au biberon et lait chaton avec leur explication.

----------


## trotskyste

> Envoyé par fancyblue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par lunacaramel
> 
> ...


 :
 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  mon voisin en a trouvé une portée l'an dernier et, après appel à une asso s'occupant de hérissons (pas sûre que ce soit le Sanctuaire) on lui a dit comment les nourrir et il les a gardés au chaud jusqu'à il y a peu.. je le sais, j'allais les "garder" quand il partait en vacances... de vraies chataignes vivantes.; Des amours....

Sinon, bien évidemment, qu'il ne faut ABSOLUMENT pas priver les hérissons bien portants de liberté.... le sauvage a sa place dans la Nature !!!!
mais quelques conseils d'urgence, si on en trouve un, le temps de contacter des spécialistes, ce n'est pas de refus... Moi, y'en a souvent qui viennent grignoter les croquettes des chats la nuit... Ma voisine voulait leur mettre du lait, je lui ai dit que c'était un poison pour eux mais elle était très étonnée... Combien de gens le savent, même en PA ?

----------


## Kelte

Chaque soir un hérisson vient manger les restes sous la mangeoire (oiseau) du jardin. Je suppose qu'il trouve principalement des graines de tournesol vidés de leur contenu. Il semble vraiment apprécié. Je consultais Internet lorsquil est arrivé il y a un instant. A quelque mètre, vraiment pas déranger de ma présence. Doù ma recherche sur Google et mon arrivé sur ce site :-)

----------


## Kyt's

Bonsoir,
Il y a des conseils là pour les hérissons :

Hérissons : premiers gestes

----------


## Liolia

A mon avis le vieux post initial est tiré d'un site canadien, vu que la bas on peut adopter un hérisson comme ici un chat.

----------

